# Gone but not forgotten.



## displaazz (Apr 24, 2018)

Here are some photos of my old Lionel layout, circa late 1980's. The board was 5 feet wide by 28 feet long. Getting ready to build a new one soon...


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Very nice layout. Looking forward to seeing photos of your progress on the new one.


----------



## displaazz (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks for the compliment Denny. Glad you enjoyed the photos. (I tried to keep the traditional "Lionel" look while adding a little realism to the layout.) The new layout I'm planning will pretty much mirror the look of the old one pictured.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2018)

That was a very nice layout.


----------



## displaazz (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks Joe. I'm starting the new layout very soon. Track plans are ready and I'm getting "itchy fingers" to start it... The new layout will be 8 feet by 12 feet with LOTS of track. If I get it right, I should be able to run three (or four) trains at a time. (Wish me luck) I will post new pics as I move ahead.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Are you staying with the same track or are you using a different brand?


----------



## displaazz (Apr 24, 2018)

I managed to salvage a lot of the Gargraves flex track and switches from my old layout, so yes, I will stay with the same track. I have always had good performance with the Gargraves track and switches. (although wiring the old NJ switch machines for non-derail was a PITA IMO...lol)


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

nice looking layout. take what you learned and keep us posted with the new one.


----------



## displaazz (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks Randy....Will do....I learned a lot from building my old board (mistakes are the best teacher)...It should make building the new one stress free. (I hope...
Dave


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

displaazz said:


> I managed to salvage a lot of the Gargraves flex track and switches from my old layout, so yes, I will stay with the same track. I have always had good performance with the Gargraves track and switches. (although wiring the old NJ switch machines for non-derail was a PITA IMO...lol)


I wondered if that was Gargraves. I've been thinking about replacing my Fastrack with Gargraves and Ross switches. It would be a huge undertaking.


----------



## displaazz (Apr 24, 2018)

I had a friend that had Fastrack on his layout back when it first became popular. After he saw how trouble free my board with the Gargraves was, he switched his layout to it. (His board was 5 X 8, so it wasn't a monumental task.) I do remember him complaining about issues with the Fastrack, that's why he switched over. I started my board in early 1980's and dismantled it in 2006. In all those years I never had any issues with the Gargraves tracks or switches.
Dave


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I've never had any issues with my Fastrack or the switches even the volume levels that are complained about I'm not experiencing. I just like the look of Gargraves. When I decide to change it I'm also going to redo the entire layout. I'll relocate buildings and my train yard. Mainly I want to get rid of my 036 curves for 048 or whatever the next size is in Gargraves. My problem is no one here has any in stock and I want to see what I need before I buy any. I went with Fastrack because it is easily accessible at train shops here.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Will you still be running the same trains or newer stuff?


----------



## displaazz (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi again Denny, The look of the Gargraves is also why I went with them for my old layout, and why I will continue with them on the new layout. For my first 4 X 8 layout (which eventually became the 5 X 28) I used the Lionel tracks my dad gave me with his trains. They worked well, but I just didn't like the way they looked. Gargraves gave me the option of a more realistic look, and tremendous flexibility with curves and those tight areas the Lionel's couldn't fit into properly. (As for the problems my friend had with his Fastrack....most were probably caused by him having "all thumbs" when laying the track....lol) If you want to purchase Gargraves track, I have had some luck on eBay (mostly used but in very nice condition) and Hobbysurplus.com has 3 foot sections for about $8 a piece. (http://www.hobbysurplus.com/gargravesO.asp#3FootFlex)


----------



## displaazz (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi Gramps, yes I will still be running the same trains my dad gave me, but I have picked up a few newer diesel and steam pieces from MTH and Williams on eBay. I have also picked up a bunch of assorted rolling stock there. I run conventional, (and will continue to do so) so I stick to the older models of engines.
Dave


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for that link Dave. I saved it in my favorites list. I can kind of formulate what I need.


----------



## displaazz (Apr 24, 2018)

No problem Denny. Keep your eyes on eBay too. I picked up some real nice used Gargraves tinplate flex track there. 
Dave


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Just Trains of Delaware has Gargraves track for a little bit less. If there is a GG item that you don’t see on their site, call them. When I order Gargraves from them, they have it drop shipped from Gargraves.

http://www.justrains.com/webstore/


----------



## displaazz (Apr 24, 2018)

Good call Bob....I had forgotten about Just Trains. I have ordered from them in the past. Thanks for the remind!
Dave


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks Bob I put Just Trains on my favorites list too. I'll keep an eye on Ebay. I guess I'll have to get the track on-line. There is still a lot I have to do before that happens not to mention a complete rewire job when I take up the Fastrack and move the buildings.


----------



## displaazz (Apr 24, 2018)

OK folks.....FINALLY started my new layout.....Here are some photos of the new board with work in progress....


----------

